# MX-450 vs MX-980



## Sxcd1 (May 9, 2010)

Can some tell me why you would recommend the 980 over the 450? I would prefer to have a remote that I could do minor edits like change the favorite channel number if my provider makes a change. My understanding is the 450 does macros and RF so what would I be missing in practical functionality? My dealer tells me they won't program the 450 and won't give me the software for the 980. BTW will using an MRF-350.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the dealer do all of the edits on the 980 free of charge then? If not then I'd get the 450. :dontknow:


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

The biggest difference is in the programming. The 450 is a good remote, the 980 is better. The 450 programs manual on the remote, while the 980 uses a computer, which is much easier. You can drag, drop, use downloaded functions, etc. You can customize graphics with the 980 and the graphics are better. The 980 uses a cradle to recharge, while the 450 uses 4 batteries. I like not changing batteries. Both can do 2 zones and both will most likely work fine for what you are attempting. If you can find a dealer who will sell you the remote, program it, and then give the you software, or sell it to you, I would go with the 980. 
Matteo


----------



## Sxcd1 (May 9, 2010)

Matteo said:


> The biggest difference is in the programming. The 450 is a good remote, the 980 is better. The 450 programs manual on the remote, while the 980 uses a computer, which is much easier. You can drag, drop, use downloaded functions, etc. You can customize graphics with the 980 and the graphics are better. The 980 uses a cradle to recharge, while the 450 uses 4 batteries. I like not changing batteries. Both can do 2 zones and both will most likely work fine for what you are attempting. If you can find a dealer who will sell you the remote, program it, and then give the you software, or sell it to you, I would go with the 980.
> Matteo


Matteo
I've heard conficting things on the software issue. Is it a violation of the URC license agreement with the custom installer for them to give the client the software? If not do you know where maybe on their web site it is stated that they can give the software to the client? It would make it easier for me to encourage them to do it. Thanks


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I was mistaken on that. Iciallo called Universal to clarify and what it sounds like is that it is against their dealer agreement to give the software away. Now, not saying they couldn't do it if they had a working relationship with the customer, but it sounds like they could suffer consequences if they choose to do so and are found out. I would think you could find a dealer/friend who would be willing to do it if you promised not to pass the software on and they knew you well enough to trust you. If not, sounds like it will be a problem.

matteo


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The take home point of my conversation with URC was that they want to give their dealers every opportunity to get the business of programming support, and one should not expect dealers to give anything away, particularly the software. If you want to try to get the software you need to talk to URC directly and they MIGHT help you out by giving you a download, but they will not give you access to the training and techsupport that dealers get.

As Matteo said in another thread, one should be very careful about buying something to know what kind of support will be available and what can and cannot be expected. These remotes are sold with the intent that dealers will support them with programming services, not as a DIY project.


----------



## Sxcd1 (May 9, 2010)

Matteo said:


> I think I was mistaken on that. Iciallo called Universal to clarify and what it sounds like is that it is against their dealer agreement to give the software away. Now, not saying they couldn't do it if they had a working relationship with the customer, but it sounds like they could suffer consequences if they choose to do so and are found out. I would think you could find a dealer/friend who would be willing to do it if you promised not to pass the software on and they knew you well enough to trust you. If not, sounds like it will be a problem.
> 
> matteo


Thanks for taking the time to find out the official policy. I guess I'll have to hope I don't need alot of changes to the program as it could get expensive.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

So what remote did you decide to go with? How is it coming?

Matteo


----------



## Sxcd1 (May 9, 2010)

980, but won't be here till mid July when built in is installed.


----------

